# Broody Serama



## NorCal-Serama (Mar 13, 2016)

I have 3 pairs of seramas. And 2 hens are laying their eggs. One has 4 and the other has 5. They are not sitting on it. I hear that once they lay enough eggs they will sit on them.(there is not an exact # of eggs) but is the eggs safe just sitting in the nest?

Also any tips and advice on serama egg care/hatching/broody let me know. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi and welcome! I think they're okay because chickens only lay one a day. Then they sit on them all so they all hatch around the same time. Are Seramas broody chickens? Do you think they will sit? There should be someone here that knows or has Seramas. I hope there's enough of a Serama to cover a bunch of eggs.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Do you have an incubator just in case?


----------



## NorCal-Serama (Mar 13, 2016)

Yes I have an incubator, but want to try hatching the eggs naturally. When I was younger, my mom raised serama and her 2 hens would have their own nest and hatched their own chick, some were not fertile. But in all she had 16 chicks.

I'm just excited to watch them hatch and grow and thanks for the info


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

They are a breed that goes broody. I guess you won't know until someone starts sitting on the eggs.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Just watch them. My Seramas have gumballs for brains. They start sitting and then at day 15 or so decide they'd rather not! Happens a lot. 

Other than that, should your hens be serious you're fine. Just be aware Seramas like to hatch early (day 18 at the earliest. Mine usually go for day 19 and 20.) Good luck!


----------

